

A pretty cool html sitemap design - thehodge
http://www.websitedesign.org.uk/sitemap.html

======
telemachos
Neat, but as a *nix user, I prefer this one: <http://cb.vu/>

Edit: I don't want to give too much away, but try this as a start:

    
    
        ls /bin

